

Ask HN: Polymer or ReactJS? - ergo14

Hi, I&#x27;ve been trying to decide between polymer and react.<p>And from one side i have react with their license+patents clause, but with good browser support and big ecosystem not following web standards.<p>On other end I have polymer with better license, following web standards, but it has poor browser support - I think IE9 would be good since i plan to write support software so I can&#x27;t depend on userbase having up to date browsers.<p>And polymer demos on polymer website and even google io do some weird stuff like flash icons&#x2F;checkboxes on browser tab focus (maybe this is accessibility feature? It&#x27;s very consistent in how this works).<p>I&#x27;d really like to go with futureproof solution that would be based on standards but I&#x27;m having tough time to decide. What are your experiences using both solutions?
======
arisAlexis
you are not describing your use case

